# The Shannara Chronicles: Featurette zum Heimkinostart der Fantasy-Serie



## SimonFistrich (4. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Shannara Chronicles: Featurette zum Heimkinostart der Fantasy-Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Shannara Chronicles: Featurette zum Heimkinostart der Fantasy-Serie


----------



## Solo-Joe (4. April 2016)

Die Serie hatte für mich lange Zeit großes Potenzial. Das Staffelfinale hat es dann aber richtig versaut. 9 Folgen bis zum Blutfeuer und dann in 5 Minuten einfach zurück und der Rest gequetscht ohne Ende. Zu dem habe ich keine Ahnung, mit welchem Stoff noch eventuelle weitere Staffeln gefüllt werden sollen ... Schade eigentlich. Lasse mich trotzdem noch gerne überraschen.


----------



## TheRealBlade (4. April 2016)

Also ich fand die Serie Ok. 
Leider hat sie nach den ersten zwei Folgen stark abgenommen was die Qualität angeht. Man merkt dann doch deutlich das es eine eher schwache Produktion ist. Insgesamt kann man sich das anschauen wenn man Amazon Prime hat. Dafür extra geld ausgeben sollte man sich überlegen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das nicht Wert.


----------

